# Unknown Language: snumbstudis



## pirlouette

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à savoir ce qu'est ou serait le "snumbstudis". C'est un mot prononcé dans une phrase anglaise par un suédois, il est possible qu'il y ait une erreur d'orthographe... (vous vous en doutez). La personne qui a transcrit ce que disait le personnage (c'est dans une série) a proposé "schnapps" mais ça ne me paraî pas du tout correspondre à ce qe dit notre charmant Suédois.
Le "snumbstudis" est apparemment une boisson alcoolisée que l'on boit avec du _gravlaks_, un plat traditionnel suédois. Donc il est aussi possible que ce soit un nom suédois, auquel cas je m'excuse messieurs-dames les modérateurs, je ne suis pas dans le bon casier. Cependant, s'il y a ici des spécialistes scandinaves, je leur en serais très reconnaissante !
Merci


----------



## Miragirl

It resembles nothing in English; not even remotely.


----------



## jann

Le mot n'est pas anglais, et je n'ai aucun résultat sur google non plus... ce qui me fait douter de l'orthographe.... ou bien, serait-ce la transcription du nom de l'alcool mal prononcé par celui qui en avait trop bu ? 

Je vais déplacer votre fil vers le forum Other Languages, en passant par les Nordic Languages, dans l'espoir de le faire remarquer par quelqu'un qui soit en mesure de vous répondre...

Jann
modératrice (FR)

EDIT -- a short translation of the question, for those who do not speak French:

_The word "snumbstudis" appears in a sentence pronounced in English by a Swedish person.  It seems to be the name of an alcohol that is traditionally drunk with gravlax.  It may be spelled incorrectly.  The person who transcribed the sentence suggested that it was "Schnapps," but Pirlouette has some doubts as to the accuracy of the translation.  So what is "snumbstudis"?_


----------



## pirlouette

merci, mais je doute que quelqu'un y comprenne quelque chose  pourquoi les gens ne parlent-ils plus clairement ??


----------



## jann

According to wikipedia there is a Shnapps-like Swedish alcohol (a 'snaps') know as _nubbe_.  Perhaps your "word" is actually several words, including this one?

snumbstuddis
[s]nubbe [studdis]



> Lower-grade brännvin seasoned with herbs is known as akvavit. This is usually drunk as a snaps, also known as nubbe, a small shot glass to a traditional meal (especially pickled herring).


----------



## dasubergeek

La boisson traditionelle qui se sert avec le gravlax, on appelle ça "akvavit" en suédois, "aquavit" en anglais et français.

Ma femme parle couramment suédois et elle n'a aucune idée ce dont il s'agit.  Ce n'est même pas une marque connue de l'aquavit.  "Stud" veut dire un rebond (comme d'une balle), mais je m'en doute que ça nous éclaire...


----------



## pirlouette

Merci déjà infiniment pour ces indices. En plus, on apprend plein de choses !  Je suis sûre qu'on va finir par trouver ce que c'est que cette boisson bizarre.


----------

